# Sorting all Internet Providers in India : Guide



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 9, 2015)

This thread will help in choosing best plan available in their area.
Sorting all "new, old, government, local, branded, best, good, bad, worst" providers…

***Note: Under Construction Area. Checking how it can be sorted***

*Best Plans*: 



Spoiler



Based On Speed : 



Spoiler



Downloaders: 



Spoiler



Heavy Downloaders 



Spoiler



100 mbps
50 mbps


 Medium Downloaders 



Spoiler



10 mbps
8 mbps
6 mbps
5 mbps
4 mbps
3 mbps


 Light Downloaders 



Spoiler



2 mbps
1 mbps
768 kbps
512 kbps





 Uploaders: 



Spoiler



Heavy Uploaders 



Spoiler



100 mbps
50 mbps


 Medium Uploaders 



Spoiler



10 mbps
8 mbps
6 mbps
5 mbps
4 mbps
3 mbps


 Light Uploaders 



Spoiler



2 mbps
1 mbps
768 kbps
512 kbps











*Service Providers by State, City*:


Spoiler



*Andaman & Nicobar:*


Spoiler



Brijgunj:
Garacharma:
Minibay:
Port Blair:
Prothrapur:
Shadipur:
Wimberlygunj:


*Andhra Pradesh:*


Spoiler



Amalapuram:
Anantapur:
Bhanoor:
Bhimavaram:
Chirala:
Chittoor:
Cuddapah:
Eluru:
Gudivada:
Guntur:
Kakinada:
Kurnool:
Machilipatnam:
Madanapalle:
Nandyal:
Narasaraopet:
Narsapur:
Narsaraopeta:
Nellore:
Ongole:
Palakollu:
Prasanthi Nilayam:
Proddatur:
Pulivendula:
Rajahmundry:
Rayadurg:
Srikakulam:
Sullurpeta:
Tadepalligudem:
Tanuku:
Tenali:
Tirupati:
Vijayawada:
Vishakapatnam: 



Spoiler



1. YOU Broadband


Vizianagaram:


*Assam:*


Spoiler



Barpeta:
Bongaigaon:
Dibrugarh:
Dispur:
Guwahati:
Jorhat:
Nagaon:
Silchar:
Tezpur:
Tinsukia:


*Bihar:*


Spoiler



Arrah:
Begusarai:
Bettiah:
Bhagalpur:
Biharsharif:
Chhapra:
Darbhanga:
Gaya:
Hajipur:
Katihar:
Madhubani:
Motihari:
Munger:
Muzaffarpur:
Nawada:
Patna:
Purnea:
Saharsa:
Samastipur:
Sasaram:


*Chhattisgarh:*


Spoiler



Ambikapur:
Bhilai:
Bilaspur:
Durg:
Jagdalpur:
Korba:
Raigarh:
Raipur:
Rajnandgaon:


*Delhi:*


Spoiler



1. MTNL Delhi


*Goa: *


Spoiler



Panji:


*Gujarat: *


Spoiler



Ahmedabad: 



Spoiler



1. YOU Broadband


Amreli:
Anand:
Ankleshwar:
Bharuch:
Bhavnagar:
Bhuj:
Borsad:
Dahod:
Daman:
Deesa:
Gandhidham:
Gandhinagar:
Godhra:
Gondal:
Himmat Nagar:
Idar:
Jamnagar:
Junagadh:
Kadi:
Kalol:
Mehsana:
Mundra:
Nadiad:
Nandasan:
Navsari:
Palanpur:
Patan:
Petlad:
Porbandar:
Rajkot:
Sihor:
Silvassa:
Surat: 



Spoiler



1. YOU Broadband


Surendranagar:
Vadodara: 



Spoiler



1. YOU Broadband


Valsad:
Vapi:


*Haryana:*


Spoiler



Ambala:
Bahadurgarh:
Bhiwani:
Faridabad:
Gurgaon: 



Spoiler



1. YOU Broadband


Hansi:
Hissar:
Jind:
Kaithal:
Karnal:
Kurukshetra:
Palwal:
Panipat:
Rewari:
Rohtak:
Samalkha:
Sirsa:
Siwani:
Sonepat:
Tohana:
Yamuna Nagar:


*Himachal Pradesh:*


Spoiler



Baddi:
Dharamshala:
Kullu:
Mandi:
Shimla:
Solan:


*Jammu & Kashmir:*


Spoiler



Jammu:
Samba:
Srinagar:
Udhampur:


*Jharkhand:*


Spoiler



Bokaro:
Deoghar:
Dhanbad:
Dumka:
Godda:
Hazaribagh:
Jamshedpur:
Ranchi:


*Karnataka:*


Spoiler



Anekal:
Arsikere:
Athni:
Attibele:
Bagalkot:
Baikampady:
Bajpe:
Bangalore: 



Spoiler



1. YOU Broadband


Bannerghatta:
Bantwal:
Belawadi:
Belgaum:
Bellary:
Belthangady:
Bhadravathi:
Bheemasamudra:
Bidadi:
Bidar:
Bijapur:
Binaga:
Brahmavar:
Chamaraj Nagar:
Channarayapatna:
Chickmangalore:
Chitradurga:
Davangere:
Derlakatte:
Devanahalli:
Dharmashala:
Dharwar:
Dodaballapur:
Gadag:
Gokak:
Gollahalli:
Gulbarga:
Haleangady:
Harihar:
Hassan:
Haveri:
Hebbagudi:
Herga:
Hirehali:
Hoskote:
Hospet:
Hubli Ilkal:
Jamkhandi:
Kaiga:
Kaikamba:
Kalamuddana Doddi:
Kallianpur:
Kanakapura:
Karkala:
Karwar:
Katapadi:
Kateel:
Katipalla:
Kaup:
Kavur:
Kemmannu:
KGF:
Kinnigoli:
Kinnikambla:
Kolar:
Konaje:
Koppa:
Koppal:
Koteshwar:
Kulai:
Kulshekar:
Kumarapatnam:
Kundapur:
Maddur:
Madikeri:
Malpe:
Mandya:
Mangalore:
Manipal:
Moodbidri:
Mudhol:
Mudigere:
Mulki:
Mysore:
Nanjangud:
Nelamangala:
Nipani:
Puttur:
Raichur:
Ranebennur:
Saligram:
Shaktinagar:
Shimoga:
Shravanabelagola:
Sindhnur:
Sirsi:
Subramanya:
Sullia:
Talapady:
Thirthalli:
Tholahunse:
Tumkur:
Udupi:
Ugarkhurd:
Ullal:
Uppinangady:
Vamanjoor:
Vittal:


*Kerala:*


Spoiler



Adimaly:
Adoor:
Alathur:
Alleppey:
Attingal:
Badagara:
Calicut:
Chengannur:
Cochin:
Ernakulam:
Irinjalakuda:
Kalpetta:
Kanhangad:
Kanjirappally:
Kannur:
Karunagappally:
Kasargode:
Kavarathy:
Koduvayur:
Kollam:
Kottayam:
Kunnamkulam:
Malapuram:
Mananthavady:
Mannarkad:
Mavelikara:
Moovattupuzha:
Munnar:
Nedumangad:
Nedumkandam:
Nilambur:
Palai:
Pallakad:
Pathanamthitta:
Payyannur:
Peerumedu:
Perintalmanna Punalur:
Ranny:
Shertalla:
Shoranur:
Taliparamba:
Tellichery:
Thiruvalla:
Thiruvananthapuram:
Thodupuzha:
Tirur:
Trichur:
Uppala:
Vadakkancherry:
Vaikom:


*Madhya Pradesh:*


Spoiler



Adimaly:
Adoor:
Alathur:
Alleppey:
Attingal:
Badagara:
Calicut:
Chengannur:
Cochin:
Ernakulam:
Irinjalakuda:
Kalpetta:
Kanhangad:
Kanjirappally:
Kannur:
Karunagappally:
Kasargode:
Kavarathy:
Koduvayur:
Kollam:
Kottayam:
Kunnamkulam:
Malapuram:
Mananthavady:
Mannarkad:
Mavelikara:
Moovattupuzha:
Munnar:
Nedumangad:
Nedumkandam:
Nilambur:
Palai:
Pallakad:
Pathanamthitta:
Payyannur:
Peerumedu:
Perintalmanna Punalur:
Ranny:
Shertalla:
Shoranur:
Taliparamba:
Tellichery:
Thiruvalla:
Thiruvananthapuram:
Thodupuzha:
Tirur:
Trichur:
Uppala:
Vadakkancherry:
Vaikom:


*Maharashtra:*


Spoiler



Ahmednagar:
Akola:
Amaravathi:
Aurangabad:
Beed:
Bhandara:
Bhiwandi: 



Spoiler



1. MTNL Mumbai


Buldhana:
Chandrapur:
Dhule:
Jalgaon:
Jalna:
Kalyan: 



Spoiler



1. MTNL Mumbai


Kolhapur:
Latur:
Miraj:
Mumbai: 



Spoiler



1. MTNL Mumbai
2. Rajan Net
3. YOU Broadband


Nagpur:
Nanded:
Nashik:
Navi Mumbai: 



Spoiler



1.  MTNL Mumbai 
2. YOU Broadband


Osmanabad:
Panaji:
Parbhani:
Powai: 



Spoiler



1.  MTNL Mumbai 
2. YOU Broadband


Pune: 



Spoiler



1. YOU Broadband


Raigad:
Ratnagiri:
Sangli:
Satara:
Sawantwadi:
Solapur:
Thane: 



Spoiler



1. MTNL Mumbai
2. YOU Broadband


Wardha:
Yeotmal:


*Meghalaya:*


Spoiler



Shillong:


*Mizoram:*


Spoiler



Aizawl:


*Nagaland:*


Spoiler



Dimapur:
Kohima:


*Orissa:*


Spoiler



Adimaly:
Adoor:
Alathur:
Alleppey:
Attingal:
Badagara:
Calicut:
Chengannur:
Cochin:
Ernakulam:
Irinjalakuda:
Kalpetta:
Kanhangad:
Kanjirappally:
Kannur:
Karunagappally:
Kasargode:
Kavarathy:
Koduvayur:
Kollam:
Kottayam:
Kunnamkulam:
Malapuram:
Mananthavady:
Mannarkad:
Mavelikara:
Moovattupuzha:
Munnar:
Nedumangad:
Nedumkandam:
Nilambur:
Palai:
Pallakad:
Pathanamthitta:
Payyannur:
Peerumedu:
Perintalmanna Punalur:
Ranny:
Shertalla:
Shoranur:
Taliparamba:
Tellichery:
Thiruvalla:
Thiruvananthapuram:
Thodupuzha:
Tirur:
Trichur:
Uppala:
Vadakkancherry:
Vaikom:


*Puducherry:*


Spoiler



Ariyankuppam:
Auroville:
Bahoor:
Kalapet:
Katterikuppam:
Kirumampakkam:
Moolakulam:
Puducherry:
Thavalakuppam:
Thiruvandarkoil:
Villyanpur:


*Punjab & Chandigarh:*


Spoiler



Abohar:
Ahmedgarh:
Ajnala:
Amritsar:
Bahadurgarh:
Baltana:
Barnala:
Batala:
Bathinda:
Bathinda:
Beas:
Chandigarh:
Dasuya:
Dera Bassi:
Dhariwal:
Dhuri:
Dinanagar:
Faridkot:
Fatehgarh:
Ferozepur:
Goindwal:
Goraya:
Gurdaspur:
Hoshiarpur:
Jagraon:
Jalandhar:
Jandialaguru:
Kapurthala:
Kartarpur:
Khanna:
Kharar:
Khilchian:
Kotkapura:
Ludhiana:
Machhiwara:
Malerkotla:
Mandi Gobindgarh:
Mansa:
Moga:
Mohali:
Muktsar:
Mullanpur:
Nakodar:
Nangal:
Nausherapannua:
Nawanshahr:
Panchkula:
Pathankot:
Patiala:
Patti:
Phagwara:
Phillaur:
Phulmandi:
Qadian:
Raikot:
Rajasansi:
Rajpura:
Raya:
Ropar:
Samrala:
Sanaur:
Sangrur:
Sarhali:
Sirhind:
Sultanpur Lodhi:
Sunam:
Talwara Township:
Tanda:
Tangra:
Tarntaran:
Zira:
Zirakpur:


*Rajasthan:*


Spoiler



Ajmer:
Alwar:
Beawar:
Bharatpur:
Bhilwara:
Bhiwadi:
Bikaner:
Chittorgarh:
Dausa:
Gulabpura:
Hanumangarh:
Jaipur:
Jhunjhunu:
Jodhpur:
Kishangarh:
Kota:
Kukas:
Nimbahera:
Pali:
Pilani:
Pushkar:
Sikar:
Sriganganagar:
Tonk:
Udaipur:


*Tamil Nadu:*


Spoiler



Adirampattinam:
Aduthurai:
Ambarampalayam:
Ambur:
Annamalai:
Anuparpalayam:
Aramboly:
Arcot:
Aruppukottai:
Aundipati:
Avinashi:
Bagalur:
Bhavani:
Bhoothapandy:
Bhuvanagiri:
Bodinayakkanur:
Chennai: 



Spoiler



1. YOU Broadband


Chidambaram Main:
Chingleput:
Chinnathadagam:
Chithode:
Coimbatore:
Colachal:
Coonoor:
Cuddalore:
Dharapuram:
Dharmapuri:
Dindigul:
Erode:
Ethamozhi:
Gobichettipalayam:
Gudiyatham:
Hosur:
Iraviputhoor:
Kagithapuram:
Kalingarayanpalayam:
Kamandotti:
Kanchipuram:
Kandamangalam:
Kangeyam:
Kanjikoil:
Kanyakumari:
Karaikal:
Karaikudi:
Karamadai:
Kariapatti:
Karingal:
Karur:
Kaveripattinam:
Kayal:
Patnam:
Ketti:
Kinathukadavu:
Kodumudi:
Kotagiri:
Kottucherry:
Kovilpalayam:
Kovilpatti:
Krishnagiri:
Krishnapuram:
Kulasekharam:
Kulithurai:
Kullakumby:
Kumbakonam:
Madukkur:
Madurai:
Mailaduthurai:
Manamadurai:
Marthandam:
Mathakondapalli:
Mathgiri:
Matlampatti:
Melvisharam:
Mettupalayam:
Mettupalayam:
Mudalipalayam:
Nagapattinam:
Nagercoil:
Nallampalli:
Namakkal:
Navakkarai:
Nedungadu:
Neyveli:
Ondipudur:
Ooty:
Palladam:
Pallipalayam:
Pattukkottai:
Pavoorchatram:
Perambalur:
Periyakulam:
Perundurai:
Pidamaneri:
Podanur:
Pollachi:
Pudukottai:
Rajapalayam:
Ramanathapuram:
Ranipet:
Rasipuram:
Salem:
Samayanallur:
Sanganur:
Sankagiri:
Sathyamangalam:
Shencottah:
Shoolagiri:
Sirkazhi:
Sirumugai:
Sitha Raja Puram:
Sivaganga:
Sivakasi:
Solapuram:
Sriperumbudur:
Sriram Nagar:
Srivilliputtur:
Sulur:
Tenkasi:
Thanjavur:
Thekkalur:
Theni:
Thirunallar:
Thirupthur:
Thiruverambur:
Thudiyalur:
Tiruchengodu:
Tiruchitrambalam:
Tirunelveli:
Tirupur:
Tiruvallur:
Tiruvannamalai:
Tiruvarur:
Trichy:
Tuticorin:
Udumalpet:
Veerapandi:
Vellakoil:
Vellore:
Vijayamangalam:
Villupuram:
Virudhunagar:
Vizhidiyur:
Walajapet:


*Telangana:*


Spoiler



Adilabad:
Hyderabad: 



Spoiler



1. ACT Fibernet
2. YOU Broadband


Godavarikhani:
Karimnagar:
Khammam:
Kothagudem:
Mahboobnagar:
Nalgonda:
Nizamabad:
Patancheru:
Sangareddi:
Warangal:


*Tripura:*


Spoiler



Agartala:


*Uttarakhand:*


Spoiler



Almora:
Dehradun:
Haridwar:
Kashipur:
Nainital:
New Tehri:
Roorkee:
Rudrapur:
Srinagar:
Udhamsinghnagar:
Uttarakhand


*Uttar Pradesh:*


Spoiler



Agra:
Aligarh:
Allahabad:
Amethi:
Azamgarh:
Bareilly:
Bhadohi:
Bijnore:
Bulandshahr:
Dhampur:
Etawah:
Faizabad:
Farrukhabad:
Firozabad:
Ghaziabad:
Ghazipur:
Gonda:
Gorakhpur:
Hapur:
Jalaun:
Jaunpur:
Jhansi:
Kanpur:
Kasganj:
Lucknow:
Mathura:
Meerut:
Mirzapur:
Modinagar:
Moradabad:
Mughalsarai:
Muzafarnagar:
Noida:
Rai Bareilly:
Rampur:
Saharanpur:
Shahjahanpur:
Sitapur:
Sultanpur:
Unnao:
Varanasi:


*West Bengal: *


Spoiler



Asansol:
Bankura:
Berhampore:
Burdwan:
Coochbehar:
Darjeeling:
Diamond Harbour:
Durgapur:
Gangtok:
Haldia:
Hooghly:
Howrah:
Jalpaiguri:
Kharagpur:
Kolkata:
Krishnagar:
Malda:
Purulia:
Raiganj:
Siliguri:
Suri:
Tamluk:





*All Service Providers List*: 



Spoiler




No.Service ProvidersInfo (Plans, Services, etc…)001ACT Fibernet


Spoiler



Why ACT Fibernet?


Spoiler



fast speed


Plans:


Spoiler



1. ACT Fiber | Broadband Hyderabad (Home)
2. ACT Fiber | Business Hyderabad
3. Act Fiber | Community Hyderabad


Additional Services:


Spoiler



Value Added Services (Digital TV, Analog TV, IPTV)





002Hayai Broadband003MTNL Delhi


Spoiler



Why MTNL?


Spoiler



Steady Speed, Better Customer Support and "Government" Company etc etc


Plans:


Spoiler



1. Plans & Tariffs
2. Broadband Unlimited Tariff Plans
3. Fair (Freedom Plan) and Time Usage Based Unlimited Postpaid Tariff Plans
4. Fibre To The Home (FTTH)


Additional Services:


Spoiler



Check Usage Account (*register.bol.net.in)
Value Added Services (VOIP, netPC)





004MTNL Mumbai


Spoiler



Why MTNL?


Spoiler



Steady Speed, Better Customer Support and "Government" Company etc etc


Plans:


Spoiler



1. Broadband Unlimited Plans
2. Fibre To The Home (FTTH)
3. Combo Plans (With Landline/Telephone)
Broadband Data Top Ups
Broadband Prepaid Vouchers


Additional Services:


Spoiler



Check Usage Account (*register.mtnl.net.in/)
Additional Services
Get Static IP/ Pool & Advance Services (CCTV/VOIP/Hosting/X-Box, Play Station)





005Rajan Net


Spoiler



Why RAJAN NET?


Spoiler



Better for Uploaders, Better Speed (upload speed twice to download speed), DC++ and affordable great plans


 Plans:


Spoiler



Broadband Plans


Additional Services:


Spoiler



My Account
DC++ Hub & Add-On Services
DIGITAL TV CABLE





006YOU Broadband


Spoiler



Why YOU Broadband


Spoiler



Rajinikanth


Plans:


Spoiler



Broadband Ahmedabad
Broadband Bangalore
Broadband Chennai
Broadband Gurgaon
Broadband Hyderabad
Broadband Mumbai
Broadband Navi Mumbai
Broadband Powai
Broadband Pune 
Broadband Surat
Broadband Thane 
Broadband Vadodara
Broadband Vishakapatnam
QuickPay


Additional Services:


Spoiler



YOU Spot (WiFi)
iSPY (CCTV Surveillance System)





000000



*PS: Improving thread so please help.*

1. Provide some details of your connection, and connections in you area, city, as shown above. Why "XYZ"(your opinion)? and links for plans (or give provider's link)
Please mention properly about internet providers and give opinion, link (internet provider), so it can be useful for other users accros India.

Provide details for "Your Internet Provider": (You can add more after that)


> Provider's Name:
> Provider's Site/Pamphlet Photo etc:
> Location: State & City/Village name
> Your Plan Name/Link: Your Plan Name & link (Please don't mention all available plans)
> ...



Provide details "Other Than Your Internet Provider" : (You can add more after that)


> Provider's Name:
> Provider's Site/Pamphlet Photo etc:
> Location: State & City/Village name
> Type: Broadband/Fibre/Dial-up etc… (Anything else please mention)
> ...



2. Any state, city missed or typo error, correct me.

3. Always notify me about new plans, changes in old plans, new service provider. If you have photo pamphlet/booklet/Ad image, share it here. (Don't upload here, digit's upload system not working)

4. Need lots of time to complete this whole thing. So please don't discuss nonsense and argue in this thread.

5. Please have some patience... Will be updated on weekends...



*Last Updated: 27 April 2015*​


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is one thread for reference for users in Guwahati, Assam. Quite a lot has already been discussed

*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/141627-guwahati-members-list-best-isp.html


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 9, 2015)

^ creating list for all india... and then I will put up best isp to consider... thanks for info and link.. will take reference...


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2015)

Very good initiative, I could help provide information about my locality if interested


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 9, 2015)

^ thnk you..  give me some info.. links.. reference...


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 10, 2015)

This is a  good initiative keep it up


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a local broad band connection, 1mbps UL no fup @1k pm. Seems much cheaper than the fup ones. Its server is just a few blocks away so it has great ping(3ms in Delhi servers) tho the upload speed is just 468kbps. Service in s great and have the least down times. Name is inventum or millenium.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 12, 2015)

AirTel Wired BB, 2Mbps, 15GP FUP, after that 512Kbps unlimited @ INR1199/-
Superb service. no down time except once or twice some 1 year back.
Reliance also provides wired BB service but i have not heard any one saying anything good about it though plans were very good without FUP, unlimited. this i saw some 1 1/2 years back.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 18, 2015)

Bsnl is best... For all...


----------



## hitesh (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice initiate OP !

Here a little contribution from my side (Im from Delhi)

For heavy downloaders-

Under 1k (in order from best to better(?) )

Relaince – Thunder 699
2mbps up | 2mbps down
No fup
@699
Total downloaded (GB) / price (700rs) = .9040 (not including taxes)

Spectranet Advantage
20mbps down | 10mbps up upto 24GB 
after that 2mbps
@799
Total downloaded (GB) / price (800rs) = .8180 (not including taxes)


Will post for under 1.5k and 2k soon

Can also make lists for high speed/price ratio and gaming


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 18, 2015)

Where do you live in Delhi [MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION], pm me


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2015)

Ashok Verma said:


> Bsnl is best... For all...


Its the only option in my area and no, it isn't the best.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 19, 2015)

Updated now please check and correct me... 
but still incomplete. need more time. keep replying your connection details..

Provide details for "Your Internet Provider": (You can add more after that)


> Provider's Name:
> Provider's Site/Pamphlet Photo etc:
> Location: State & City/Village name
> Your Plan Name/Link: Your Plan Name & link (Please don't mention all available plans)
> ...



Provide details "Other Than Your Internet Provider" : (You can add more after that)


> Provider's Name:
> Provider's Site/Pamphlet Photo etc:
> Location: State & City/Village name
> Type: Broadband/Fibre/Dial-up etc… (Anything else please mention)
> ...


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its the only option in my area and no, it isn't the best.



Well its best for me....!!! No other company provides services that matches the quality, reliability, economic... as compared to it,....
Well what is the problem in your area... Specify if one could help....!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

Ashok Verma said:


> Well its best for me....!!! No other company provides services that matches the quality, reliability, economic... as compared to it,....
> Well what is the problem in your area... Specify if one could help....!!!



Beam Broadband isn't present here.


----------

